# Volcano !



## gus-lopez

Hepa, this looks a bit worrying ? 
El Hierro prepares for a possible volcanic eruption
Keep safe & let us know what 's going on.


----------



## Alcalaina

The local spokeswoman´s words "‘These seismic movements are normal given that we are on a yellow alert and we have never seen a similar crisis’" were supposed to be reassuring ... !!!


----------



## djfwells

Apparently El Hierro has 500 Volcano cones, but the big boy last went up in 1794, when the eruption lasted for a month. I'm guessing a similar one wouldn't be all that good for Tourism in the Canaries.


----------



## 90199

A storm in a teacup, we have had over 1100 tremors since July and it has taken the media all this time to find out about it. 

They put out a yellow alert for hot weather, rain, wind, high waves, etc. ect. Not many people here are seriously worried, it is just a talking point, which we wouldn't have known about, had not more sophisticated equipment been installed.

Regarding a volcano, first I have heard about that, probably headlines to sell newspapers. The last one was 40 miles away in Fuencaliente, in 1971, on the island of La Palma, film footage is used for the tourist information D.V.D.

Apart from all that fuss, life goes on as normal, the sun is shining, a northerly trade breeze is blowing, and the experts don't seem to be too worried, Link below

Diario El Hierro. El peridico digital lder de la isla de El Hierro


----------



## Guest

Dear European Volcanoes, 

Please don't erupt between now and the 10th of October. I'd really like my parents to be here for the wedding, and I don't want to deal with your silly ash clouds messing up things here. 

_Un saludo muy atento,_ 
halydia


----------



## 90199

halydia said:


> Dear European Volcanoes,
> 
> Please don't erupt between now and the 10th of October. I'd really like my parents to be here for the wedding, and I don't want to deal with your silly ash clouds messing up things here.
> 
> _Un saludo muy atento,_
> halydia


There will not be any eruptions during that period, I have it from the man upstairs. Also you are far too far away, 1336 miles, living up there near the Arctic Circle, it is the Polar Bears you should be worrying about

Have a good wedding. 10th of October is my eldest birthday, he will be 44, the old git


----------



## Guest

Hepa said:


> There will not be any eruptions during that period, I have it from the man upstairs. Also you are far too far away, 1336 miles, living up there near the Arctic Circle, it is the Polar Bears you should be worrying about
> 
> Have a good wedding. 10th of October is my eldest birthday, he will be 44, the old git


Just went for a swim up here in the arctic circle - it's not too cold yet! 
Tell the man upstairs thanks for me, I really appreciate it.


----------



## 90199

87 tremors since 0100 today, two registered above 3 at 3.5 and 3.6 a few minutes ago. We felt nothing but the other Englishman said he felt one about 0930 but only momentarily.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hold on to your hat Hepa!
Some parts of the island have been evacuated, schools are closed in one area and a tunnel has been closed to traffic.
Better to be safe than sorry...


----------



## 90199

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hold on to your hat Hepa!
> Some parts of the island have been evacuated, schools are closed in one area and a tunnel has been closed to traffic.
> Better to be safe than sorry...


No body is worrying, schools close here if it rains or if it is windy!

Here in the capital life is normal, save for the press dashing round like headless chickens, looking for the odd seismologist to interview.

53 people in a small area on the far side of the island have been evacuated for fear of landslides. The tunnel in question closes regularly because of falling rocks and people revert to the old road.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hepa said:


> No body is worrying, schools close here if it rains or if it is windy!
> 
> Here in the capital life is normal, save for the press dashing round like headless chickens, looking for the odd seismologist to interview.
> 
> 53 people in a small area on the far side of the island have been evacuated for fear of landslides. The tunnel in question closes regularly because of falling rocks and people revert to the old road.


I know what you mean about reporters making news where there is none, but as I said before, IMO better to be safe than sorry. If something does happen, just imagine the response if nothing or little had been done to protect the population...


----------



## 90199

Just look what I have found, the bloomin Daily Mail have published the absolute load of exaggerated codswallop. We are going to be famous

Earthquake 'swarm' on Canary Island of El Hierro sparks fears of volcanic eruption | Mail Online


----------



## jojo

Hepa said:


> Just look what I have found, the bloomin Daily Mail have published the absolute load of exaggerated codswallop. We are going to be famous
> 
> Earthquake 'swarm' on Canary Island of El Hierro sparks fears of volcanic eruption | Mail Online



Well, I doubt you're gonna have many Daily Mail readers visiting :tape: 

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199

jojo said:


> Well, I doubt you're gonna have many Daily Mail readers visiting :tape:
> 
> Jo xxx


Do you mean you are not arriving after all? No no don't send Ruby on her own or the place will erupt


----------



## jojo

Hepa said:


> Do you mean you are not arriving after all? No no don't send Ruby on her own or the place will erupt



LOL!! Having just seen the state of her bedroom, I think we've had the earth quake in there!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato

I see one "Robert" from Valverde is in agreement with you and is the voice of reason and calm amongst the commenters...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hepa said:


> Just look what I have found, the bloomin Daily Mail have published the absolute load of exaggerated codswallop. We are going to be famous
> 
> Earthquake 'swarm' on Canary Island of El Hierro sparks fears of volcanic eruption | Mail Online


Quote from said article


> It is not known how many, if any, Britons are currently on the island.
> ​


Shall we spill the beans Hepa, so that the Daily Mail can get an exclusive?


----------



## 90199

jimenato said:


> I see one "Robert" from Valverde is in agreement with you and is the voice of reason and calm amongst the commenters...


Absolutely right!! I am he


----------



## 90199

Pesky Wesky said:


> Quote from said article
> 
> Shall we spill the beans Hepa, so that the Daily Mail can get an exclusive?



&%?¿=)$"!  A thousand replies came readily to mind, all would have been censured


----------



## jimenato

Hepa said:


> Absolutely right!! I am he


HA!! Thought so


----------



## xabiaxica

in the bar this morning they were all going on about this volcano & everyone being evacuated

I said I had inside info 


this is the latest El volcán de El Hierro se estabiliza y los niños volverán hoy a clase

getting back to normal apparently

you OK Hepa?


----------



## 90199

The amount of tremors are reduced this morning, only 41 since midnight, one 3.8, and to date we haven't felt a thing, however a friend told me that items did vibrate in the Parador Hotel last night, which is a lot further south than us.

Yesterday a special ferry ran from Tenerife fully laden with emergency equipment, plus personnel military and otherwise. The top brass have arrived and planning meetings are being held. Looking at the map of the tremors it appears that the vast majority are in the most isolated part of the island, El Julan, and out at sea in the Mar de las Calmas.

My friend is rubbing his hands, his bar restaurant is buzzing with customers loads of scientists etc. and they all like a drop of the amber nectar. it is just like the old times. The car hire firms are doing a roaring trade and the hotels are mostly full.

Apart from noticeably more strangers here and being stopped on the street by the press, life is normal, no new islands have appeared out of the sea, no smoking mountains, we continue with our peaceful existence, blown by a sleepy trade breeze under blue Canarian skies,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina

Hepa said:


> My friend is rubbing his hands, his bar restaurant is buzzing with customers loads of scientists etc. and they all like a drop of the amber nectar. it is just like the old times. The car hire firms are doing a roaring trade and the hotels are mostly full.
> Hepa


Perhaps somebody should start a tsunami scare on the Costa Blanca then??


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> Perhaps somebody should start a tsunami scare on the Costa Blanca then??


no thanks - just got my town back 

we did have a bumper summer in fact 


well, the supermarkets did, anyway


----------



## 90199

Only six tremors today, very deep, and not as strong as the previous. See the newspaper article,

Diario El Hierro. El peridico digital lder de la isla de El Hierro


----------



## jimenato

Alcalaina said:


> Perhaps somebody should start a tsunami scare on the Costa Blanca then??


How do you think we could increase visitor numbers to our neck of the woods? There's not much scope for an earthquake or volcano, I'm thinking of a sighting of exotic fauna or Bigfoot stomping through the cork forest or maybe Chupacabra feeding off the local goats. 

Ideally I'd like people who drink and eat a lot so birdwatchers would be no good...

Maybe a vision of the Virgin Mary appearing somewhere?


----------



## Alcalaina

jimenato said:


> How do you think we could increase visitor numbers to our neck of the woods? There's not much scope for an earthquake or volcano, I'm thinking of a sighting of exotic fauna or Bigfoot stomping through the cork forest or maybe Chupacabra feeding off the local goats.
> 
> Ideally I'd like people who drink and eat a lot so birdwatchers would be no good...
> 
> Maybe a vision of the Virgin Mary appearing somewhere?


Not sure whether pilgrims eat and drink more than birdwatchers. But I suppose you could set up a holy relic stall outside. Alcala has one already:


----------



## 90199

Apparently we are still rumbling along, nothing spectacular to report, only that it has rained!!

Last night every table in my friends restaurant/bar was occupied, it hasn't been like that on a Monday for ages, lots of new faces, all eating and drinking. Some are saying, "Please let the tremors continue until Easter,"

Here is a link for the seismic activity 

Instituto Geográfico Nacional


----------



## morlandg

Never mind the 'stiff upper lip' my friend - take care!
Graham


----------



## gus-lopez

I see that you have had a 4,3 today but can't find any info so I take it that there isn't anything to worry about ?


----------



## 90199

gus-lopez said:


> I see that you have had a 4,3 today but can't find any info so I take it that there isn't anything to worry about ?


Indeed! that is the largest yet!! one or two are looking worried, many have left the island, but we never felt a thing.

No one was injured, there were a couple of landslides, but that happens more often when it rains.

Providing we have electricity, water, and plenty of beer I'm going nowhere, Links below

Diario El Hierro. El peridico digital lder de la isla de El Hierro

Instituto Geográfico Nacional


----------



## jimenato

Hepa said:


> Indeed! that is the largest yet!! one or two are looking worried, many have left the island, but we never felt a thing.


Who have left the island Hepa? Residents, natives, tourists?


----------



## 90199

Many of the German speaking residents have departed for Alpine pastures. Then there are those that are of a nervous disposition who have gone to stay with relatives in Tenerife.

Regarding tourists, some parties of walkers and scuba divers have cancelled due to the adverse publicity and sensationalism in the northern European press. However these numbers have been more than offset by the amount of emergency workers and scientific types that have arrived. Having said all that we don't get many tourists in the first place.


----------



## 90199

It gets more interesting. The boffins may have detected an underwater eruption, six miles off the southern coast and a mile deep. The fishing fleet has been ordered to return to port, the local wags in the ferreteria are saying that all the fish caught today came out out of the sea ready cooked,

Maybe the mystical island of San Borrondon is about to reappear, oooh! that will bring them in.

Los científicos intentan certificar una erupción submarina en El Hierro - La Opinión de Tenerife 

Link to San Borrondon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Brendan%27s_Island


----------



## 90199

It has been confirmed, an eruption is happening between five and six miles south of the island in the ocean, believed 1000 metres in depth. No danger to the local population but Reuters report that the fish are not happy.

Volcano Erupts Close to Spanish Canary Island - International Business Times


----------



## 90199

Mainly as a precaution, the most southerly town in Spain, La Restinga, on the island of El Hierro has been put on Red alert and partially evacuated. The President of the island Alpidio Armas has been advised of the possibility of the magnum making landfall, hence the red alert.

Link below:

Alpidio Armas: ´Es posible que el magma llegue a tierra, a La Restinga´ - La Opinión de Tenerife


----------



## xabiaxica

El Hierro, en alerta roja por el peligro de erupción - Público.es


----------



## Alcalaina

Saw a TV programme about it on Monday:

Repor - El Hierro, esperando el volcán Temporada 2010/2011 - RTVE.es

It certainly is an amazing island. The local people seem to be very pragmatic about what´s going on - business as usual (apart from the tunnel being closed).


----------



## 90199

There are now two eruptions in the Ocean just south of La Restinga. The whole population La Restinga has been evacuated including a party of nine English speaking tourists, Irish Canadian and English. We have had eight tremors today.

At the request of the Cabildo of El Hierro, we spent yesterday morning assisting with the English speaking evacuees, most who could not speak Spanish and I am pleased to say that they safely left the island with all their belongings on the afternoon ferry for Tenerife.

The Diving centre which was based in La Restinga has now re located to the main port, Puerto Estaca.

Apart for the influx of suited up government big Mesters, life here goes on as more or less as normal, we are thinking of venturing to the south to see what if any thing is to be seen in the ocean, but we shall let it develop first.

Here is a link from yesterday with the tourists.

Horas de tensa calma en El Hierro | España | elmundo.es


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hepa said:


> There are now two eruptions in the Ocean just south of La Restinga. The whole population La Restinga has been evacuated including a party of nine English speaking tourists, Irish Canadian and English. We have had eight tremors today.
> 
> At the request of the Cabildo of El Hierro, we spent yesterday morning assisting with the English speaking evacuees, most who could not speak Spanish and I am pleased to say that they safely left the island with all their belongings on the afternoon ferry for Tenerife.
> 
> The Diving centre which was based in La Restinga has now re located to the main port, Puerto Estaca.
> 
> Apart for the influx of suited up government big Mesters, life here goes on as more or less as normal, we are thinking of venturing to the south to see what if any thing is to be seen in the ocean, but we shall let it develop first.
> 
> Here is a link from yesterday with the tourists.
> 
> Horas de tensa calma en El Hierro | España | elmundo.es


Yes, there is smth happening in the ocean Hepa - just heard it on the radio. More dark stains on the water's suface indicating movement below.


----------



## jimenato

Hepa said:


> There are now two eruptions in the Ocean just south of La Restinga. The whole population La Restinga has been evacuated including a party of nine English speaking tourists, Irish Canadian and English. We have had eight tremors today.
> 
> At the request of the Cabildo of El Hierro, we spent yesterday morning assisting with the English speaking evacuees, most who could not speak Spanish and I am pleased to say that they safely left the island with all their belongings on the afternoon ferry for Tenerife.
> 
> The Diving centre which was based in La Restinga has now re located to the main port, Puerto Estaca.
> 
> Apart for the influx of suited up government big Mesters, life here goes on as more or less as normal, we are thinking of venturing to the south to see what if any thing is to be seen in the ocean, but we shall let it develop first.
> 
> Here is a link from yesterday with the tourists.
> 
> Horas de tensa calma en El Hierro | España | elmundo.es


So all those people in the photo are tourists are they Hepa?:wave:


----------



## 90199

jimenato said:


> So all those people in the photo are tourists are they Hepa?:wave:


Not all, One is Boss Lady, white cap is me, and the guy with the mobile phone organises diving and walking holidays on this island, but he is based in Tenerife.


----------



## 90199

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, there is smth happening in the ocean Hepa - just heard it on the radio. More dark stains on the water's suface indicating movement below.


We went to a viewpoint, visibility was not good, but this is what we saw, 2 kilometres from La Restinga, stretching out to sea for about 5 miles. The lighter colouration in the ocean is caused by the eruptions.


----------



## 90199

Here is a link of interest

El magma se encuentra ya a menos de 500 metros de La Restinga - La Opinión de Tenerife


----------



## 90199

Nasa Foto, the green stain in the Ocean, is the result of the underwater eruptions


----------



## 90199

There has been another eruption just two kilometres from the coast of La Restinga, incandescent magma was seen floating in the ocean. The scientific boat has been ordered back to Puerto Estaca and the fishing fleet have been told they cannot move their boats to Puerto Estaca. The Guardia Civil have widened the cordon.

Magma incandescente y riesgo de explosiones impiden el acceso a La Restinga - La Provincia - Diario de Las Palmas

I also noticed that there has been a tremor of 3.8 in the Azores


----------



## 90199

This link may be of interest, there is the magma exploding on the surface of the ocean,

piroclastos en La Restinga - YouTube


----------



## littleredrooster

Hepa said:


> This link may be of interest, there is the magma exploding on the surface of the ocean,
> 
> piroclastos en La Restinga - YouTube


It's beginning to look like your little island will become a somewhat bigger island in the not too distant future.


----------



## 90199

Or another island, San Borondon perhaps?


----------



## 90199

Today we ventured almost to the highest point on the island, Malpaso, and it was incredible, we could see the ocean boil!! 

Is this the birth of an Island?



















Enhanced


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hepa said:


> Today we ventured almost to the highest point on the island, Malpaso, and it was incredible, we could see the ocean boil!!
> 
> Is this the birth of an Island?
> 
> 
> 
> Could well be!
> 
> Let's hope the erruptions don't get any closer to land
Click to expand...


----------



## 90199

This video is interesting, taken today, by the emergency services

diarioelhierro's Channel - YouTube


----------



## VFR

Thanks for the updates.
Now I was wondering if I can hire a rowing boat locally as if a new island should appear & I am quick off the mark I could be first ashore to name (and more importantly) claim this new tourist attraction


----------



## 90199

In the name of her Britannic Majesty???


----------



## thrax

Hepa said:


> This video is interesting, taken today, by the emergency services
> 
> diarioelhierro's Channel - YouTube


It might not be big enough for a new island but that video is fascinating :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## VFR

Hepa said:


> In the name of her Britannic Majesty???


Well I was thinking more like Playamonteland


----------



## 90199

Things have quietened, no boiling ocean, few tremors. I wonder, are we through the worst or just a lull before the storm?

I talked to some people who live in La Restinga, they visited yesterday and they said the stench of sulphur is very bad, irritating eyes and throat.

Canarias7. El Hierro. La burbuja desaparece y el tremor se relaja


----------



## 90199

The earthquakes are becoming more frequent in the area of La Frontera, earlier today they had one of 3.9 on the Richter scale.

Here is a newspaper report El Hierro vuelve a temblar - La Provincia - Diario de Las Palmas

Here is a link to the chart Instituto Geográfico Nacional


----------



## 90199

Seems like the Boffins are expecting a probable new eruption in a different location..

Link below


Diario El Hierro. El peridico digital lder de la isla de El Hierro


----------



## xabiaxica

Hepa said:


> Seems like the Boffins are expecting a probable new eruption in a different location..
> 
> Link below
> 
> 
> Diario El Hierro. El peridico digital lder de la isla de El Hierro


that's getting rather close to you


----------



## 90199

xabiachica said:


> that's getting rather close to you



Well everywhere is close to everywhere here, but Frontera is on the other side of the island, we are in Valverde which is on the North east. 

The powers that be are at the moment having a big meeting, I have every confidence in them. Frontera is a larger place than La Restinga, should an evacuation be needed it will need far more planning.

Us, we are staying here, haven't felt the slightest movement yet., but others in Frontera have.


----------



## littleredrooster

Hepa said:


> Well everywhere is close to everywhere here, but Frontera is on the other side of the island, we are in Valverde which is on the North east.
> 
> The powers that be are at the moment having a big meeting, I have every confidence in them. Frontera is a larger place than La Restinga, should an evacuation be needed it will need far more planning.
> 
> Us, we are staying here, haven't felt the slightest movement yet., but others in Frontera have.


Seems to be getting a bit dodgy now Hepa, for half of the island at least.
I just saw a map on the TV that suggested there could possibly be activity brewing right under the island between the two affected points.


----------



## 90199

We are assured that at the moment there will not be another eruption, the movement is so far too deep.

The authorities and scientists here have their fingers on the button and are keeping the population well informed. Life goes on as normal, this morning I cleaned the windows and shutters. Those that were worried have left the island, we stay this is home.

Link to the local rag

Diario El Hierro. El peridico digital lder de la isla de El Hierro


----------



## 90199

Here is the latest photo of the eruption. Taken today in a location just above La Restinga


----------



## 90199

Also the scientists are now reaching different conclusions, who to believe?

The tremors in La Frontera are in creasing in frequency and size, today one of 4.3 on the Richter scale.

It is all getting very interesting again 

Link to a press article

Diario El Hierro. El peridico digital lder de la isla de El Hierro


----------



## 90199

We have had a 4.4 on the Richter scale, the largest yet, apparently felt by most of the island, well apart from me, Boss Lady felt it in the front of the house, I was in the kitchen and never felt a thing!!

Below is the report

Diario El Hierro. El peridico digital lder de la isla de El Hierro


----------



## nigele2

Hepa my other half Pilar is keeping a close eye and keeping me uptodate every few minutes. 4.4 is of course small for Japan but is not good news. Our step daughter Marta is in Tenerife at the moment but while I have assured Pilar that that is a long way away you cannot stop mothers worrying.

But keep safe amigo if for no other reason than a while back you promised me a beer and Marta will be a fully qualified scuba instructor in Feb and we will then be visiting - assuming the island is still there of course


----------



## 90199

nigele2 said:


> Hepa my other half Pilar is keeping a close eye and keeping me uptodate every few minutes. 4.4 is of course small for Japan but is not good news. Our step daughter Marta is in Tenerife at the moment but while I have assured Pilar that that is a long way away you cannot stop mothers worrying.
> 
> But keep safe amigo if for no other reason than a while back you promised me a beer and Marta will be a fully qualified scuba instructor in Feb and we will then be visiting - assuming the island is still there of course


Tell your Boss Marta she has nothing to worry about, Tenerife is 75 miles and 75 years away.

Although there is this seismic activity, no one I know appears to be unduly concerned, but it is a huge talking point.

The island will still be here, but there is a chance that there may be more than one or perhaps we will be slightly larger

We visited La Restinga today, no fishing, no swimming, no diving, it was dead, just the now green slick in the ocean.


----------



## 90199

We have a new eruption, out at sea near La Restinga










Here are the bubbles from the eruption










Of course this is not new, lava from a previous eruption,


----------



## 90199

La Restinga is being evacuated columns of vapour laced with ash are erupting,


----------



## jimenato

Hepa said:


> La Restinga is being evacuated columns of vapour laced with ash are erupting,




You sure you're OK?


----------



## 90199

We are fine, we keep feeling the odd earth tremor, other than that life goes on as normal. The authorities have closed roads and tunnel because of the fear of landslides. Other than that we are well. Tomorrow we shall see how close we can get to the eruption and have a look for ourselves, it is all very interesting.


----------



## xabiaxica

Hepa said:


> We are fine, we keep feeling the odd earth tremor, other than that life goes on as normal. The authorities have closed roads and tunnel because of the fear of landslides. Other than that we are well. Tomorrow we shall see how close we can get to the eruption and have a look for ourselves, it is all very interesting.


oooh be careful 




but take photos


----------



## 90199

Here is a very good series of photos,

Canarias7. Contenidos multimedia: Galerías de fotos: Se intensifica la erupción en el Mar de Las Calmas


----------



## xabiaxica

Hepa said:


> Here is a very good series of photos,
> 
> Canarias7. Contenidos multimedia: Galerías de fotos: Se intensifica la erupción en el Mar de Las Calmas


certainly brings home how close to the shore it is


----------



## jimenato

Hepa said:


> Here is a very good series of photos,
> 
> Canarias7. Contenidos multimedia: Galerías de fotos: Se intensifica la erupción en el Mar de Las Calmas


Fascinating - thanks for those.


----------



## 90199

xabiachica said:


> certainly brings home how close to the shore it is


We are told that the eruption is one mile from the coast, it is however moving closer to the land, opening a series of new vents from an underwater fissure.

The scientists have warned that it is very possible there may be another under water eruption on the other side of the island, in the area of La Frontera.

Meanwhile in sleepy Valverde life goes on as normal, my neighbours dog Tobi is sat on our doorstep, hoping for a bone............


----------



## jimenato

There are some great pix here


----------



## 90199

jimenato said:


> There are some great pix here


Hepa is on that site too


----------



## 90199

Wey Hey!! we are news in the Daily Mail!! Needs to be taken with a slight pinch of salt, but the photos and graphs are interesting. Gelmert an acquaintance from Argentina is filming from the Helicopter

El Hierro volcano ready for eruption? Homes evacuated on Spain's southern Canary Islands | Mail Online


----------



## 90199

We had a 4.6 last night, most of us felt the tremor, that is the biggest so far.

The cabildo has installed a webcam, not much happening at the moment though

El Hierro, la isla de los mil volcanes


----------



## 90199

The volcano still bubbles and chucks rocks into the air, but the tremors have reduced drastically.

The future King of Spain visited today, Boss Lady got to shake his hand!!!

I was in the hospital having physiotherapy on a torn tendon, but I saw him leave later, tall fellow he is, certainly looks the part. All the ladies were calling him ¡Guapo!


----------



## 90199

The Volcano and Earth tremors have now subsided, insomuch that the island of El Hierro is no longer on a yellow alert. We are back to normal, well lets hope so!!


----------



## country boy

Congrats...sleep peacefully!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

country boy said:


> Congrats...sleep peacefully!


Lo mismo digo


----------



## Abyss-Rover

I was watching a program the other night, saying that one of the islands has a huge fault line and that if dislodged, maybe by the next eruption, a huge chunk of the island could slip into the sea. Apparently, the resulting tsunami, that this could cause, could wipe out the east coast of the USA and inland to about 20 K. They predict that this could happen in 100 to 150 years time, based on the frequency of previous eruptions. Scarey when you imagine it.


----------



## jimenato

Abyss-Rover said:


> I was watching a program the other night, saying that one of the islands has a huge fault line and that if dislodged, maybe by the next eruption, a huge chunk of the island could slip into the sea. Apparently, the resulting tsunami, that this could cause, could wipe out the east coast of the USA and inland to about 20 K. They predict that this could happen in 100 to 150 years time, based on the frequency of previous eruptions. Scarey when you imagine it.


Were they talking about La Palma? Fascinating place - it looks like one huge volcano with half the caldera missing but is in fact a ring of mountains. We drove to the top once - there is a large observatory there. You can look straight down into the bottom of the caldera about 4000 feet below. If it goes - bye bye east coast USA.


----------



## 90199

The area here known as La Frontera or El Golfo, crashed into the ocean and created what looks like half of a huge crater. This in turn caused a huge tidal wave, but it happened so long ago it was not documented.

I read recently that the boffins have changed their minds about La Palma.

Photo of El Golfo


----------



## Abyss-Rover

jimenato said:


> Were they talking about La Palma? Fascinating place - it looks like one huge volcano with half the caldera missing but is in fact a ring of mountains. We drove to the top once - there is a large observatory there. You can look straight down into the bottom of the caldera about 4000 feet below. If it goes - bye bye east coast USA.


I think is was La Palma (but don't hold me to it). It's the island that is basically two volcano's, one dead (i think it was the north) and one live. It was the west side of the live volcano, end. Apparently they were saying that inside the fault, there were columns of solid rock (from previous eruptions) and between them there is trapped water. This was what they were saying could be the deciding factor. If / when there was another eruption, the act of this water heating to great temperatures and expanding, could split the remaining parts that secure it to the rest of the island.


----------



## 90199

The last Volcano to erupt on La Palma was in 1971, it erupted near to Fuencaliente on the southern coast of the island, it was quite a spectacular eruption and was still warm last time I visited.


----------



## 90199

*Here we go again*

The scientists told us it was all over..........................

In the last 24 hours we have had 49 earth tremors, all over 1.5, and the highest being a 3.8, at 9.03 a.m. W.E.S.T. time, today.

I wonder, will silent volcano respond and poke its nose above the waterline? 

See the link

Instituto Geográfico Nacional


----------



## country boy

Hepa said:


> The scientists told us it was all over..........................
> 
> In the last 24 hours we have had 49 earth tremors, all over 1.5, and the highest being a 3.8, at 9.03 a.m. W.E.S.T. time, today.
> 
> I wonder, will silent volcano respond and poke its nose above the waterline?
> 
> ]


Crikey! Your life on that quiet Island sure is exciting...good luck, hope it doesn't get too dramatic!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hepa said:


> The scientists told us it was all over..........................
> 
> In the last 24 hours we have had 49 earth tremors, all over 1.5, and the highest being a 3.8, at 9.03 a.m. W.E.S.T. time, today.
> 
> I wonder, will silent volcano respond and poke its nose above the waterline?
> 
> See the link
> 
> Instituto Geográfico Nacional


Never trust a scientist. They only look at facts and figures!

Besides that, what they probably meant was that it was all over - until it started again. I mean, the volcano hasn't moved, the geological cirumstances haven't changed, have they? Therefore, sooner or later you're going to have more of what happened before ie tremors, movements, volcanic activity etc


----------



## jimenato

I've got this from a friend on Tenerife - it look as if the tremors are centred right under the middle of the island. Does that mean that's where the volcano's gonna pop up?


----------



## 90199

No, will probably be the existing subterranean volcano, about half a mile south of the southerly most tip of the island and 80 metres below water level.

However although we have had another five this morning, that includes one off the coat of Tenerife, it could well be that they will all peter out and return another day.


----------



## 90199

It seems like great minds think alike, reported in the local rag

Diario El Hierro. El peridico digital lder de la isla de El Hierro


----------



## country boy

Hepa said:


> It seems like great minds think alike, reported in the local rag
> 
> Diario El Hierro. El peridico digital lder de la isla de El Hierro


see from that report that you've got 36 degrees as well today, who's lucky?


----------



## jimenato

My trusty Tenerife correspondent says this:



> ... significant increase of seismic movement and land deformation, said to have been created rapidly and increasing to 3cm since activity restarted three days ago


Be careful Hepa


----------



## 90199

They had one in Tenerife a day or so ago.

Ours are bubbling along quite nicely, we are anticipating a further eruption, probably off the southerly coast, which is now on yellow alert.

IGN Serie El Hierro


----------



## 90199

608 tremors in the last three days.


----------



## 90199

In the last four days the island has increased in height by 5cms an in width 3 to 4 cms. All due to the pressure of the magma below.

Reported in La Provincia

El Hierro se eleva cinco centímetros en solo cuatro días - La Provincia - Diario de Las Palmas


----------



## jimenato

Hepa said:


> In the last four days the island has increased in height by 5cms an in width 3 to 4 cms. All due to the pressure of the magma below.
> 
> Reported in La Provincia
> 
> El Hierro se eleva cinco centímetros en solo cuatro días - La Provincia - Diario de Las Palmas


I wonder how they measure that:confused2:


----------



## Solwriter

Hepa said:


> In the last four days the island has increased in height by 5cms an in width 3 to 4 cms. All due to the pressure of the magma below.
> 
> Reported in La Provincia
> 
> El Hierro se eleva cinco centímetros en solo cuatro días - La Provincia - Diario de Las Palmas


I've followed this thread with interest from the start, but now I have to ask...
How safe do you _really_ feel Hepa?

Living in an earthquake zone myself, I'm a worrier about 'the earth moving', I admit, so maybe everything on El Hierro _is_ ok, but even so....


----------



## 90199

When we first started getting the tremors it didn't really bother us, I must admit that when the volcano erupted, having never seen anything like that before, I was somewhat apprehensive.

However now, we are accustomed to the tremors and a new island appearing out of the Atlantic would boost our failing tourist industry. Last year when it was all about to happen, I was in touch with a guy from New York who was considering visiting this island to make a film of the eruption, hire a helicopter and do it all from above. Don't know where he would have hired a helicopter from, we have only just got electricity and flush toilets

We have had over 13,000 tremors since last July, the vast majority have occurred in the areas of El Julan and La Dehesa both are more or less unpopulated. If the tremors had not been reported in the press and the volcano had not erupted, we here in Valverde would not have been aware, we have only felt three so far.

So to conclude, we feel safe, we stay here until, in the unlikely event, we are forced to leave, and even then we shall protest, this is our home.


----------



## 90199

jimenato said:


> I wonder how they measure that:confused2:


There is a fellow here with a long ladder, and a huge tape measure. He sends his wife up the ladder while he steadies it and holds the tape from below


----------



## Solwriter

Hepa said:


> So to conclude, we feel safe, we stay here until, in the unlikely event, we are forced to leave, and even then we shall protest, this is our home.


Ok thanks.
I'll keep watching, but I'll stop worrying for you.
For now.... lol!


----------



## jimenato

Hepa said:


> There is a fellow here with a long ladder, and a huge tape measure. He sends his wife up the ladder while he steadies it and holds the tape from below


----------



## 90199

We have had the largest tremor so far, a 4.2 on the Richter scale, at 10.11 a.m. our time, which was apparently felt, not by us though.

The tremors now have mainly migrated out in the ocean, to the south of Faro de Orchilla, in the most south westerly point on the island. Very remote down there populated by a few goats and the odd herd of cattle.

Seems that the Boffins think we might be in for another eruption, Cruz Roja vehicles and communication command and control posts have arrived.

Once again it is all getting very interesting. Link to various charts below.

IGN Serie El Hierro


----------



## Solwriter

Hepa said:


> We have had the largest tremor so far, a 4.2 on the Richter scale, at 10.11 a.m. our time, which was apparently felt, not by us though.
> 
> The tremors now have mainly migrated out in the ocean, to the south of Faro de Orchilla, in the most south westerly point on the island. Very remote down there populated by a few goats and the odd herd of cattle.
> 
> Seems that the Boffins think we might be in for another eruption, Cruz Roja vehicles and communication command and control posts have arrived.
> 
> Once again it is all getting very interesting. Link to various charts below.
> 
> IGN Serie El Hierro



Stay safe Hepa.
May the earth not move for you and yours.
(well not in this case anyway  )


----------



## Mike El Porton Verde

We recently had a similar series of warnings about a volcano that is about eight miles away from our farm in Nicaragua. Some minor earthquakes, extra smoke, etc. Finally it was determined that a new vent was forming as a whistling sound was heard by the locals. The new vent got stuck up with rocks, and at one point pressure formed and spit the hot lava rocks out onto the flanks of the volcano, causing a minor brushfire. Its all good now, back to the Masaya Volcano National Park being open, even having night tours of lava caves where you get a glimpse of the "Boca del Infierno" (Mouth of Hell)! Cheers


----------



## 90199

We have been down to Mar de las Calmas, nothing out of the ordinary to see, a few T.V. crews in El Pinar. 

Looking towards Faro de Orchilla, nothing to see but the sleepy blue Atlantic under a warm Canary Island sun.


----------



## 90199

According to the local rag Diario El hierro, a communication from the Canary Island government, state:

There main area of the recent earth quakes is West of El Julan in the sea, Mar de las Calmas. There have been 1250 quakes, 165 above 2.7 on the Richter scale. One this morning 4.0( It was 4.2 initially)

The tremors maintain a depth of 20 Km. and no sign of them yet migrating upwards. The accumulated energy is 6.3x1011 joules. 

The island has now grown by 7.5 cms.in height.

The island is now being monitored by the IGN with more vigilance and for their part they have detected higher CO2 readings in the ocean.

The full article is here but again in Spanish, the above is a brief translation by me,

Diario El Hierro. El peridico digital lder de la isla de El Hierro


----------



## 90199

I thought we were having a quiet day, not so


----------



## 90199

The seismic activity increases with several above 3 on the Richter scale, the largest being a 4.4. Felt here in Valverde

They are all happening in the ocean to the south south west of the Faro de Orchilla, the remotest area on the island. The various charts can be viewed on the below link.

http://www.01.ign.es/ign/resources/volcanologia/jpg/Eventos_HIERRO_2D.jpg


----------



## 90199

The scientists are predicting tremors of up to 4.6 in the next 48 hours

http://www.elhierrodigital.es/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=1047:los-cient%C3%ADficos-creen-que-son-probables-temblores-de-mayor-magnitud&Itemid=320


----------



## xabiaxica

Hepa said:


> The scientists are predicting tremors of up to 4.6 in the next 48 hours
> 
> Los científicos creen que son probables temblores de mayor magnitud


look after yourselves


----------



## 90199

xabiachica said:


> look after yourselves


Yes thanks, we are off to the pub


----------



## brocher

Hepa said:


> Yes thanks, we are off to the pub


Good idea, numb the pain when you're knocked off your feet! 

Really hope you have no problems, though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Have they given you any "training" about what to do in a strong tremor, like go outside, crawl under a table, tweet your friends etc?


----------



## 90199

Pesky Wesky said:


> Have they given you any "training" about what to do in a strong tremor, like go outside, crawl under a table, tweet your friends etc?


Yes on the previous link in the newspaper article is advice. Common sense really.


----------



## Solwriter

Hepa said:


> Yes on the previous link in the newspaper article is advice. Common sense really.


Yes they are, and a good reminder. for anyone who lives in a potential earthquake zone.
Especially "Guarde la calma" 
I hope I would be able to do that, but wouldn't want to be in a situation to find out. 

Take care Hepa


----------



## 90199

Looks like it is livening up again, two at 3.4 between 10 & 10.15 a.m. W.E.S.Time, didn't feel them though!!

http://www.ign.es/ign/head/volcaSenalesAnterioresDia.do?nombreFichero=CHIE_2012-07-05&ver=s&estacion=CHIE&Anio=2012&Mes=07&Dia=05&tipo=1#


----------



## jimenato

Are those webcams of the eruption site still up and running? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## 90199

jimenato said:


> Are those webcams of the eruption site still up and running? I can't seem to find them.


Unfortunately not, they became too expensive.


----------



## 90199

A flurry of activity this morning all out in the ocean.

Instituto Geográfico Nacional


----------



## 90199

Instituto Geográfico Nacional


Here we go again, big cluster of earthquakes in the last few days, another eruption? the boffins say;"No"


----------



## 90199

It is two years today, since the volcanic eruption occurred in he Atlantic to the south of La Restinga.


Am I tempting fate


----------



## 213979

And here I was all worried your ground was shaking again after having seen the thread was updated...


----------



## 90199

There are tremors, four yesterday, but nothing like the previous house shakers.


----------



## 90199

Here we go again, all was quiet and now Bosslady says the house shook a minute ago.

The I.G.N. shows a flurry of tremors

Instituto Geográfico Nacional


----------



## xabiaxica

Hepa said:


> Here we go again, all was quiet and now Bosslady says the house shook a minute ago.
> 
> The I.G.N. shows a flurry of tremors
> 
> Instituto Geográfico Nacional


stay safe :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 90199

xabiachica said:


> stay safe :fingerscrossed:


Just confirmed 1631 1634 and 1635 hours a 3.0 2.7 and a 3.1.

Coincidently, we fly out tomorrow for 10 days in Las Palmas.


----------



## 90199

All is once again, thankfully, quiet


----------



## 90199

5.3 recorded off the southern coast just over an hour ago. lots of landslides.

However we are not on the island at the moment.


----------



## Jock719

We are on Fuerteventura at the moment, no one has mentioned the quake, I only spotted it as a post on Mrs Jocks Facebook page ....hope all is well for you...


----------



## Pazcat

Sounds ominous with the uplift and harmonic tremors as well although I think it's been suggested they may not be related.


----------



## 90199

We are not on the island of El Hierro, at the moment, shall be returning next week, however we have had so many tremors and eruptions, they seem the norm, and let's face it the rain causes more damage than the tremors.


----------



## 90199

Returned home today, everything is normal, our taxi driver from the airport informed us that the press grossly exaggerated the effects of the tremor, which incidentally closed one minor road for a short period.

The only difference, is that the damned weeds in our garden have grown:bounce:


----------



## virgil

Hepa said:


> Returned home today, everything is normal, our taxi driver from the airport informed us that the press grossly exaggerated the effects of the tremor, which incidentally closed one minor road for a short period.
> 
> The only difference, is that the damned weeds in our garden have grown:bounce:


"The inhabitants of Pompeii had long been used to minor quaking (indeed, the writer Pliny the Younger wrote that earth tremors were not particularly alarming because they are frequent in Campania".

:behindsofa:


----------



## 90199

virgil said:


> "The inhabitants of Pompeii had long been used to minor quaking (indeed, the writer Pliny the Younger wrote that earth tremors were not particularly alarming because they are frequent in Campania".
> 
> :behindsofa:


Perhaps your concern should be directed nearer to your present location

Earthquakes around the British Isles in the last 50 days


----------

